# WebSpace mit S-FTP und HTTPS, was ist da zu beachten? Wo anmieten?



## tutorial-hilfe (18. Mai 2008)

Hi,

wenn ich mir einen WebSpace mit 
- S-FTP und 
- HTTPS
Diensten holen möchte, 
was ist da zu beachten?
Wo kann man sich diesen anmieten?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Mai 2008)

S-FTP meint nichts anderes als das verschlüsselte Hochladen von Dateien. HTTPS ist dann der verschlüsselte Zugriff via Webbrowser auf die Domain.

Wenn du mir kurz weitere Anforderungen wie benötigter Speicherplatz und eine ungefähre Abschätzung des Traffics nebst Email-Adresse via Email an mich info (at) busoft (dies_ist_ein_punkt) de zuschickst, erstelle ich dir gerne ein passendes Angebot.


----------



## tutorial-hilfe (20. Mai 2008)

Hi,


Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:


> S-FTP meint nichts anderes als das verschlüsselte Hochladen von Dateien. HTTPS ist dann der verschlüsselte Zugriff via Webbrowser auf die Domain.


Genau  .
Für HTTPS brauche ich ein Zertifikat, welches offiziell beglaubigt ist und so Geld kostet und im Brwoser keine Warnmeldung erscheint, oder ein nicht offizielles welches aber eine Warnmeldung verursacht.

Wie ist das mit S-FTP, da muß es zwei Arten geben: FTP over ssh und ... .
Brauche ich da auch ein Zertifikat?



Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du mir kurz weitere Anforderungen wie benötigter Speicherplatz und eine ungefähre Abschätzung des Traffics nebst Email-Adresse via Email an mich info (at) busoft (dies_ist_ein_punkt) de zuschickst, erstelle ich dir gerne ein passendes Angebot.


Der Trafic wird sich im Monat um mindestens 20 GB belaufen.

Gruß.


----------

